# ATI Radeon HD3200 (780G) problems (Need Help) [SOLVED]

## r00t440

Hello Everyone,

I've got a new 780G based motherboard. It seems to have some few issues with my Gentoo build at the moment and I am clueless.

ANY HINT WILL BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED

PROBLEMS

1. Can't seem to make ACPI work.

2. Installed ati-drivers, simply froze my X. So I switched to radeonhd, but unfortunately, even XV doesn't seem to cooperate. Using "fglrx" would simply freeze my computer, so I have to do a hard reset.

     (installed: ati-drivers, xf86-video-radeonhd, xf86-video-ati) <- only radeonhd worked well but without XV so I can't watch movies.

kernel: zen-sources-2.6.28-rc4 / X86_64

GreetzLast edited by r00t440 on Sun Nov 23, 2008 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -v

# emerge --info

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# equery list ati-drivers 

# equery list xf86-video-radeonhd 

# equery list xf86-video-ati

```

----------

## r00t440

Hello d2_racing,

Apparently, the problem was the kernel. I tried using hitchhiker-sources, and it solved both my problems (i.e., ACPI and Graphics). Now I've got ACPI properly working and my Xorg with 3d Acceleration. In fact, I was able to install compiz-fusion into my Gentoo box. But I've got the feeling that zen-sources was faster. Booting time was shorter with zen-sources than hitchhiker's.

Finally, thank you for taking time to post/help.

Kind regards.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, good luck with the rest  :Razz: 

----------

